# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Old house

## mylucidworld

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me why nearly every night i keep dreaming i'm in my old house which i lived in for years, i never dream of my new house. Even all my ld's start off in my old house. I never wanted to move, do u think it is my subconcious's way of telling me i really miss the living there?

Your thoughts.

----------


## Megalomania

well if you never wanted to move that answers it doesn't it?

Of course you miss it and want to go back and it's totally normal to dream about it
you're melancholic don't worry with time you'll dream less and less about it as you build more memories in your new house

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> I'm wondering if anyone can tell me why nearly every night i keep dreaming i'm in my old house which i lived in for years, i never dream of my new house. Even all my ld's start off in my old house. I never wanted to move, do u think it is my subconcious's way of telling me i really miss the living there?
> 
> Your thoughts.



Yeah I have the same thing happen to me I would say the vast majority of my dreams take place in my old neighborhood that I lived in for about 10 years. Even though I have lived in my new neighborhood for about 8 years I rarely have any dreams that take place here. I think your childhood may have something to do with it. Or where your most fond memories happen to be rooted. This is just my own speculation about it though.

----------


## mylucidworld

Yeh that theory makes alot of sense

----------

